# Best Bait for Woodchucks?



## thundrst

A freind at work has a woodchuck problem in an area too close to houses for shooting. The plan is to livetrap them out. What would be the best bait to use that would attract woodchucks but not rabbits, squirrels, & other unwanted species (like skunks!)?


----------



## Sprytle

Anything Spearmint.


----------



## bulletslinger

Try marshmellows I here they love them


----------



## campsodaman

I do animal removal work removing over 100 woodchucks per year. I use no bait at all. Be creative


----------



## 22 Chuck

May have young down in them holes....very young now.


----------



## Capac Trapper

My Dad used lettuce or cabbage in his live traps last year and caught the whole family in about a week.


----------



## FixedBlade

Place a 160 into the den hole. If he wants to live trap them, try cutting up 3 apples and placing them behind the tredal of the trap. Woodchucks will go into a trap with lots of food. They are kind of a greedy critters. One slice simply won't do.


----------



## thundrst

Thanks for all the responses. They have a Havahart trap & are starting now to trap. Is there any way to tell visually if they catch a nursing female? Can you see the teats like you can on a nursing dog etc.? They may have second thoughts on dispatching a nursing female.


----------



## kristie

seriously.....
:16suspect


----------



## KLR

thundrst said:


> They may have second thoughts on dispatching a nursing female.
Click to expand...

 
Why???
Problem solved.

They were going to shoot it, but too many houses........were they going to check for nips then??


----------



## johnd

thundrst writes, A friend at work has a woodchuck problem in an area too close to houses for shooting. That eliminates bodygrippers because of pets and kids. As for bait in cage traps for woodchucks, I've had good luck with broken cucumbers.


----------



## FixedBlade

John. Why does that eliminate conni's? A 160 is a perfect tool for woodchucks. You don't use bait so you don'y attract unwanted animals. Aparently this is in his yard so he has the ability to keep kids and pets out. Dog's and cats do not run down holes. That is why the trap is placed into the entrance hole. If there is still some worry a funnel can be made to funnel the animal in from one end. Simply cut some fence 20" bend it to form two sides and a top cut a small piece and put it over one end. Now stake this over the hole so the chuck has to go through the shoot to get into the hole. This will keep anything else out of the trap. This can be built from wood also.


----------



## johnd

After i went offline yesterday i was thinking i should have changed my post to read - that eliminates bodygrippers unless you can be sure pets and kids won't get to them.
I have used the wire funnel with good luck also.


----------



## Flash

Lettuce, green beans and peaches is what I used right under the dining room window. Carted out back and popped a .22 in his head. Can't guarantee you won't get a skunk though.

If live trapping, how are they going to get rid of it once trappped. Nobody else wants it on their property.


----------



## thundrst

Flash said:


> Lettuce, green beans and peaches is what I used right under the dining room window. Carted out back and popped a .22 in his head. Can't guarantee you won't get a skunk though.
> 
> If live trapping, how are they going to get rid of it once trappped. Nobody else wants it on their property.


their plan was the same but would have to drive it to a more rural area or use a powerful pellet gun in garage or basement to lower the noise. they're worried about one of their neighbors giving them a hassle about it. They should have got one or two by now. I'll have to make a trip to that side of the building (at work) & find out. 
thanks for all the help,


----------



## tubejig

A trash can full of water is a very quiet weapon to use.


----------



## varminthunter

i have live trapped them with apples. worked very good.


----------



## bigcountrysg

When I live trap woodchucks. I place the trap in front of the hole they are using. Stake it down so it can not be pushed out of the way. Check the trap daily, eventually you will have a woodchuck in the trap. 

I seen I have another one living under the pole barn again. So I will be doing this again starting tomorrow. Once it is trapped a 22 to the head while the wood chuck is in the trap. Problem solved once it is dead I just take it over to the woodline along my property and dump it.


----------



## kristie

horse pasture :rant:


----------



## siud777

thundrst said:


> A freind at work has a woodchuck problem in an area too close to houses for shooting. The plan is to livetrap them out. What would be the best bait to use that would attract woodchucks but not rabbits, squirrels, & other unwanted species (like skunks!)?


I have tried quite a few tyes of bait , the best is cut up apples.! Plain and simple , apples will do it. Slice an apple in up to eight sections. pLACE THREE IN A ROW IN FRONT OF THE CAGE ONE INSIDE THE CAGE , A PIECE ON THE TRAP PLATE AND THE REST OF THE APPLE BEHIND THE TRAP PLATE ...WA-LA , YOU JUST CAUGHT A WOODCHUCK!
BUT, JUST AS IMPORTANT AS THE BAIT IS THIS ..." WEAR PLASTIC 
GLOVES , CAN BE PURCHASED IN BOXES OF 100,( NOT RUBBER LAYTEX)
YOU DON'T WANT ANY HUMAN SMELL ON ANYTHING AROUND THE CAGE, OTHER WISE THEY SNIFF AND WALK AWAY. ONCE CAUGHT , i TRANSPORT THEM TO A WOODED AREA MILES AWAY.


----------

